# Pricing on 721 and 301 system



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

I've gotten a price of $449 for a 721 and 301 system, including switches, cables, etc. I would also need to pay $149 for an installation certificate. This also includes a 17 dollar a month programming credit for a year. Something is striking me wrong here- isn't the installation supposed to be free, or is this eaten up by the discount prices of this E-tailer?
Has anybody ever dealt with Sears on a system? I've got contacts there, but I don't think they are the savviest on satellite, and I suspect that they (JVC)don't have a match for the 721.
Just to put a cap on things, I've come down with an unbelievably painful, but non-life-serious, condition and for all I know I could be typing gibberish right now!

So I would appreciate hard facts and numbers from anybody who has bought a 721 system on line or locally. (Dish has a 'local' (local for Maine) installer up here, but his prices seem a little high- but perhaps his install is free.)
In any case, any help of any sort would be much appreciated as I want to get this up and running soonest. TYIA...

-Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Try contacting a local dealer if you call 1-800-333-3474 DISH will refer you to local dealers in your area. The $17.00/Mo. credit is Dishes Free-For-All promotion that requires purchase of 2 Pro-301 receivers for $199.00 I don't know if the 721 qualifys under this promotion but it probably will, FREE installation is included in this promotion.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boba _
> *Try contacting a local dealer if you call 1-800-333-3474 DISH will refer you to local dealers in your area. The $17.00/Mo. credit is Dishes Free-For-All promotion that requires purchase of 2 Pro-301 receivers for $199.00 I don't know if the 721 qualifys under this promotion but it probably will, FREE installation is included in this promotion. *


Sure, the PVR721 qualifies for FFA. The cust just pays the difference.

Bill will probably pay a local full-service specialist $50-100 more than he's seeing on the 'net but it will include a _real_ professional install of _both_ rcvrs & good local service & tech support down the road. (As opposed to a hack job from a RSP or subcontractor w/extra cost for the 2nd rcvr & clueless CSRs at a call center.)


----------



## Bill Simonsen (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> *
> Sure, the PVR721 qualifies for FFA. The cust just pays the difference.
> 
> Bill will probably pay a local full-service specialist $50-100 more than he's seeing on the 'net but it will include a real professional install of both rcvrs & good local service & tech support down the road. (As opposed to a hack job from a RSP or subcontractor w/extra cost for the 2nd rcvr & clueless CSRs at a call center.) *


 Unfortunately, the only two guys who might even be considered "local" are not interested in matching Dish Depot's prices- 599 installed for 721 and 301, with switches, cables, and shipping free. Even with taking 149 dollars from the price of the installation I'm paying, and putting toward the equipment- they're not interested. It should be fun to see who Dishnet sends out here to do the install.
Almost as much fun as me sending signal from each rcvr to both TV's, as well as Dolby Digital setup in living room and TiVo which is probably going on top of the 301. At least I have enough cables- I think! Maybe better buy some RG 6 and RG 59 and some F connectors and a crimper and- Boy, just thinking about it, I know I'm gonna need large quantities of cold malted beverages... And any suggestions are welcome, for all the PVR's and DD and wireless xmitters, etc. I've never dealt with satellite..

-Bill


----------

